# Catfish at Clendening



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

Just wondering where the best spot to fish for catfish off shore is? Kinda looking for something secluded too if you guys know of any good spots just let me know. Goin out tonight and hopin to catch some nice ones, Thanks


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Try around the 799 Bridges, not secluded but you should be able to catch a couple


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Ive been fishing clendening alot this year maybe 2-3 times a week!i havent been catching too many nice ones at all,most are 12 inchers but there are some pigs in this lake!ive been fishing around the bridges on 799 and past the 799 boat ramp in the coves on the right of the dock did have a couple nice runs in those coves on bluegills.theres all kinds of spots along the banks to fish u could do some walking and get off the beatin trail and find some good fishing too!!also right before u drop off the hill on 799 before the first bridge on the left theres a trail that goes through the woods down to the lake u cant miss it theres huge rocks in the water there and ive caught some nice channels and a few shovelheads there it might be worth a try too! 

You ever need anyone to fish with give me a holla!


----------



## fishwhipped (Mar 9, 2008)

probably the very best spot on that lake is right up from that one parking spot right where the water touches the shore by the tree that hangs over towards the waves and if you throw toward s the rocks that are facing up you should be all over them. but you cant get there from here so you have to go the long way past that one spot.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

fishwhipped said:


> probably the very best spot on that lake is right up from that one parking spot right where the water touches the shore by the tree that hangs over towards the waves and if you throw toward s the rocks that are facing up you should be all over them. but you cant get there from here so you have to go the long way past that one spot.


Excellent!


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

fishwhipped said:


> probably the very best spot on that lake is right up from that one parking spot right where the water touches the shore by the tree that hangs over towards the waves and if you throw toward s the rocks that are facing up you should be all over them. but you cant get there from here so you have to go the long way past that one spot.


i heard all about that spot,even here in the middle of ohio,i have been dying to get ther and try it


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I think the tree fell over during a storm.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

fishwhipped said:


> probably the very best spot on that lake is right up from that one parking spot right where the water touches the shore by the tree that hangs over towards the waves and if you throw toward s the rocks that are facing up you should be all over them. but you cant get there from here so you have to go the long way past that one spot.


what a useful post


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Not to be a downer here, but all the spots listed here are fished about 5000 times a summer by the type of people that have a cousin who dives at dams and saw a catfish the size of a car, they also do not own a scale yet have caught tons of 50lbers. 
I've fished that lake tons of times and you really need to get off the beaten trail or get a boat. You can rent one at the marina for like 35 bucks. If you do get that crazy work the sunken foundation right across from the marina and the points at the mouth of the bays.


----------



## fishwhipped (Mar 9, 2008)

i hope i could be of some help to you guys. yea i think that tree did fall in the storm but its in the water so its even better now. let me know if you want any other spots in other lakes. im usually not to eager to tell my spots but ill make an exception.


----------

